# Live rock/copepod amphipods with six line wrasse



## 12273 (Nov 3, 2012)

Hello folks! 

I recently acquired a six line wrasse and I've read some nightmare stories. I still can't believe that this cute little guy will turn into satan's spawn in a year or so. He's cute and swims peacefully with clowns. They tolerate him for about 10 seconds ha ha. 

Now that I think about it's and estimate my live rock weight id say I have about 50-60 pounds in a Red Sea max 130. Tank is quite full but that was the idea when setting it up for bio filter and sustaining micro life and such 

I've read that the six line will spend it's days foraging and picking away at Copepods, amphipods etc... So, my question is this. How much live rock does it usually take to sustain a healthy reproducing "pods" population? I have no fuge or sump. I do have cheato growing but pure luck and nothing to make a difference. I also have a 2"+ sand bed and I see TONS of micro fauna at night and during the day. 

The glass is covered sometimes, the sand moves at night and LR covered in little "bugs". I was almost think it was too much. 


So will my six line decimate the pods in short order? 

Will they reproduce quick enough to sustain a wrasse? 

He try's to eat pellets but his mouth is the size of a pinhead so I'm worried he'll starve till he gets big. 


I must say after only one day you'd think he's been in the tank for months ha ha ha. He's all over the place and forages none stop. So far I like him. Wait for the post about "how to catch a six line wrasse" in 6 months LOL  





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Our 6 line started really small, but he never ate through the pod population. We do feed frozen cyclops, brine shrimp and even baby brine sometimes, for the sake of the small fish. Over the last year, our 6 line turned into a total a**. We started to think about calling in a fish whisperer to catch this guy. Never did.
In the last month or so, he's settled right down and is really starting to keep to himself now and become a good tank mate. Probably due to the fact that someone poked his left eye out and he is now blind on one side........justice? I think so.


----------



## 12273 (Nov 3, 2012)

LMAO!!!! Poor little wrasse hole! Get it? . Well, he probably deserved it. I'm hoping my clowns will keep him in line . Clowns aren't know to take crap from no fish ! 

I will look into the cyclop food! Thanks for the reply !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Wrasse hole! Love it. I have another wrasse that could be called that, too. Good luck with yours!


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

You can get tiny pellets. I have some i feed my neon gobies. They love em, and their small. I bought them when i watched the group of gobies all hanging onto one pellet... Thats when i knew i needed smaller food.


As for in the tank. There are ways to make safe have s for pods. I have made small boxes with slits. Rock rubble was put in the box. The. The box was put in the tank, and hidden by other rocks. The box is a small in tank refugium.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12273 (Nov 3, 2012)

J_T said:


> You can get tiny pellets. I have some i feed my neon gobies. They love em, and their small. I bought them when i watched the group of gobies all hanging onto one pellet... Thats when i knew i needed smaller food.
> 
> As for in the tank. There are ways to make safe have s for pods. I have made small boxes with slits. Rock rubble was put in the box. The. The box was put in the tank, and hidden by other rocks. The box is a small in tank refugium.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Genius Idea about the rock in a container! I'll order some small pellets today! Spectrum as my clowns love it so far!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnnyriker (Nov 10, 2013)

Flakes should work as well. Wrasse hole is too funny. Sorry your fish got hurt. Hope he has better luck.

johnny


----------

